#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Vajra sky over Tibet

## JuniorUK

Случайно наткнулся в интернете на этот фильм. 

http://www.vajrasky.com/

Полностью не видел, а только вот этот ролик: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-qp8YTV90o 

Похоже, что фильм совсем новый.  Если кто-то уже его смотрел, то любопытно будет услышать впечатления.

----------

